# Mac iPhone and Microsoft Outlook



## SteveSeven (Jul 18, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right forum but if anyone can help I greatly appreciate it.

My boss has a Mac iPhone and tried synchronizing it to her Microsoft Outlook at work. When she did so she now can't find any of her contacts that were on the phone before the synch. The only contacts are those that came over from Outlook. Also, all the pictures that were attached to her contacts (prior to the synch) are gone as well.

It seems odd that the contacts on the phone were overwritten. She said there was no option to add the contacts and keep the existing ones.

Any thoughts on this? Thank you!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

There is an overwrite option: iTunes > Info tab > scroll down to the bottom and select the checkbox to "Replace information on this iPhone: Contacts."

That would have replaced her iPhone contacts with her Outlook contacts. 

You may wish to double-check and make sure that was NOT checked, but it sounds as if it was.


----------

